# my glass lighted countertop



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

keep watching it for a bit, it changes color. used the rgb LED strips with driver and rf remote. The glass top is elevated, resting on upright dowels topped with clear drawer bumpers, over a light box. This is done so that no shadow line will appear across the front where the overhang is.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

What did that set you back? :thumbsup:


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

think was like $400 including shipping for the glass top, $100 for remote LED kit. Not much more expensive than granite, 1/2" thick glass is hell of lot stronger too


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Pretty slick!


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Pretty bada$$.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That's awesome. Good job.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Pics of assembly and LEDs used. Very nice.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

That's awesome! Waaaay cooler than granite!


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

That is the most useless thing I have seen in awhile.

That is also the most coolest thing I have seen in awhile.:laughing:


----------

